
Steve's Outfit - turoczy
http://www.stevesoutfit.com/
======
mgkimsal
Wow, I must be a cheapskate (well, I am) but would never pay $130 for a pair
of jeans, shirt or shoes in 2011 dollars. I probably wouldn't even pay $130
for all 3 combined.

Do average people really spend $130 on a pair of sneakers?

~~~
mhodgson
What, exactly, do you think is average about Steve Jobs?

~~~
mgkimsal
Good point. My thinking was that these were brands I know are marketed towards
'average' people (Levis and New Balance).

------
daveambrose
Nice touch on the footer: "Click here to sue, please."
<http://cl.ly/0L0p1l0J3j370m0o0N1w>

------
jentulman
Grrrrrrrrr,

demonstrating one of my major pet peeves; If you're going to tuck in your top,
wear a belt.

I assume this one would be suitable stupidly expensive for Mr Jobs
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sugar-Cane-black-leather-
CANE1141/dp...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sugar-Cane-black-leather-
CANE1141/dp/B004CI5B0K/ref=sr_1_6?s=clothing&ie=UTF8&qid=1312237087&sr=1-6)

(seriously what wanker pays £150 for a black leather belt? I've got one (I
think I paid a fiver for) that after years of wear looks just like the one I
linked. If anyone wants it it's your for £70)

------
wyclif
Steve has needed to upgrade his jeans for a long time. If he's fond of Levi's,
he doesn't even have to switch brands, just transition to darker denim (not
pre-washed) and straight leg.

------
idoh
See also <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_science>

------
rjd
Doubt the cashmere & silk shirt is what he wears. It would go against his
vegan beliefs. But overall it's kinda creepy...

------
sgt
That's a funny site. I see the links go straight to Amazon. I was wondering if
they were actually selling these items themselves, that would be slightly
disturbing.

~~~
fragsworth
They're making money off the links, using referrals

------
beagledude
is he freeballing it? what about the underwear???

~~~
zavulon
I would think this: <http://www.ugo.com/tech/iphone-boxers-20>

------
bluekeybox
Missing glasses.

------
geekfactor
Absolutely brilliant and a great example of the simple side-project
opportunities that exist at every turn.

------
steele
why did this need jquery?

~~~
vandahm
Short answer: it doesn't.

Long answer: In <http://www.stevesoutfit.com/js/tutorial.js> jQuery is used to
implement some sort of AJAX contact form, but I don't see the code in
tutorial.js used anywhere.

